# Processing time for settlement visas



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello all

My husband applied for his settlement visa this month (a week ago was the online application) and he will be handing in the supporting documents next week.

I understand that there is a 12 week processing time for Pakistani applicants - but when does the clock start exactly? Is it from the date of the online application or from the date when the applicant submits their supporting documents and enrols their biometrics?

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

From when the supporting documents reach the decision making hub, which I think is Islamabad.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the speedy response Joopa. He will be handing in the docs in Karachi not sure if that is where the application will be processed or if it'll be in Islamabad.

Also do you know if it is possible to track for updates? I had a look on Visa4UK and it doesn't show a tracking option. Or do you just wait for an e-mail?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's Islamabad, located inside the British High Commission buildings.
Visa partner for Pakistan is Gerry's, a subsidiary of VFS Global. There is a thread for tracking applications made in Pakistan, and people seem to have difficulty with that.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

Anxious_wife said:


> Hello all
> 
> My husband applied for his settlement visa this month (a week ago was the online application) and he will be handing in the supporting documents next week.
> 
> ...



i've also applied for my spouse visa on 19th of May and got an email after 2 days. I think they have changed the process now cos in that email they said "Your application gwfxxxxxx has been sent to the decision making center Lahore." so this made me think they didnt send my file and supporting documents to islambad. 

And also they didnt give me any tracking number yet im also waiting for that. i heard they will send me my reference num through email.


----------



## sunshine83 (May 30, 2014)

Hello all!

Good to see other people from Pakistan, posting their timelines. I also applied around the same time so itl be good to know when u guys start hearing.

Was anyone of you told at Gerrys that applications are being processed quicker now? 

Also now applications can only be tracked by using the UKVI enquiry system.Just google UKVI and the first option will be to "Contact UKVI"

There is an option to call, web chat and email. Only the emailing option is free, also they are efficient in replying( in about a day or two). You will have to use your GWF number which is your application reference number (its the number given to your application when u start filling out the application form online)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

sunshine83 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Good to see other people from Pakistan, posting their timelines. I also applied around the same time so itl be good to know when u guys start hearing.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. What kind of updates do they give? I doubt they will give too much information out. I think they may just repeat what's sent in the automatic e-mails - I don't know.

I received an e-mail this morning to say my husband's application has been submitted to the processing hub in Karachi, so I think they have many processing hubs in Pakistan.


----------



## sunshine83 (May 30, 2014)

Their replies are not automated from what I have heard.They give out brief replies like application has not been assessed yet, or is being assessed or that decision has been made. But I have also heard from people that their replies are not very reliable. But for now thats all we got to track.

Also initially all applications were sent to BHC islamabad, so this trend of processing hubs in each city in Pakistan is definitely new.

What was the projected timeline that your husband was given?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It used to be just Islamabad but they seem to be farming out work among deputy high commissions presumably to spread the load and to speed up processing (here's hoping).
My slight worry is quality of staff training and consistency of practice and decision-making among various centres.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It used to be just Islamabad but they seem to be farming out work among deputy high commissions presumably to spread the load and to speed up processing (here's hoping).
> My slight worry is quality of staff training and consistency of practice and decision-making among various centres.


That is a worry... I sincerely hope the quality is good and that the decisions are fair. I've read on here a few Pakistani applicants stating that they received decisions in a month or even less, so here's hoping.

Sunshine83 - my husband wasn't given a projected timeline. With Gerry's there are different types of appointments you can book e.g. standard and premium etc. I think with the premium appointments the staff sit down with you and go through your documents and provide you with a lot more information. My husband just paid for the standard appointment, so the staff just took his documents made sure he had all the documents on their checklist (non-exhaustive just basic) and sent him on his way. 

From the UKVI website they state that for Pakistani applicants 12 weeks is the timeline to go by. I really hope it doesn't take that long, it's only been a few days and I'm already a bag of nerves!


----------



## sunshine83 (May 30, 2014)

I think ( and hope) that you are right Joppa. I have definitely noticed a trend as of late March that applicants are hearing back quicker . I was told the same thing by Gerrys Islamabad when I submitted my documents that UKVI have changed their" system" due to which processing times have decreased.
I really hope thats true!


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Joppa can you answer a question for me. I have been sending money transfer to my wife, however due to the fact that she does not have an account in any nearby branch I had to send the money of support in my father in law name. His name can be verified that it is her dad. please help, can I write a explanation note for this


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, with evidence such as copies of bank statement, letter from your in-law in English etc.


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

I guess keeping the decision making in the city which you have applied in, keeps the over-all time low. Documents will not need to be sent to Islamabad, and as someone else said, work-load will be shared out. It's a bonus, but it is a little concerning, how well the decision making officers are trained.

We can only wait and see our case out-comes.


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

Just thought I'd post an update to this. I decided to e-mail UKVI asking about the decision making centre, they e-mailed back today, stating our application hadn't been received by them as it may not have been updated on the system either.

Totally missed the point of my query.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

I also sent an email to UKVI and they replied after one day and said 

" your visa application is still under the process and still waited for an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO) to assess your file. We have service standards for processing UK visa applications. The standards below relate only to applications made at our visa application centres overseas and not to in-country leave to remain or settlement applications. Our standards say that we will process: - 90 per cent of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98 per cent within 6 weeks and 100 per cent within 12 weeks of the application date; - and 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date. "


----------



## Raff0605 (Jun 20, 2014)

*PK visa*

Hi my name is Raff, me and my wife submitted our case about nearly 7 weeks ago and a few weeks ago i phoned to ask what the progress is and they sent the same message saying the application is still waiting to be processed and 95% of cases are done within 12 weeks, so my question is would the applications whenever submitted should be completed within 12 weeks or do they go over with 24 weeks being 100 %


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I think your guess is as good as mine...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Raff0605 said:


> Hi my name is Raff, me and my wife submitted our case about nearly 7 weeks ago and a few weeks ago i phoned to ask what the progress is and they sent the same message saying the application is still waiting to be processed and 95% of cases are done within 12 weeks, so my question is would the applications whenever submitted should be completed within 12 weeks or do they go over with 24 weeks being 100 %


There are no guarantees. They aim to process visas within different time frames for different countries but at times there will are factors which make it difficult to meet the guidelines. All you can do is wait.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

for those that have submit their spouse visas in pakistan, did you provide the nikkah nama in urdu AND a marriage certificate?


----------



## Raff0605 (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes i submitted all the Nikah papers in english and urdu


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Raff0605 said:


> Yes i submitted all the Nikah papers in english and urdu


i have a marriage certificate (urdu with english translation) on the same certificate, attested by ministry of foreign affairs in lahore.. is that sufficient?


----------



## Raff0605 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think that should be fine, I had 3 versions of it separate, one in urdu then english and the third one was something to do with their union council but just double check with a immigration solicitor to make sure its corrcet


----------



## Raff0605 (Jun 20, 2014)

nyclon said:


> There are no guarantees. They aim to process visas within different time frames for different countries but at times there will are factors which make it difficult to meet the guidelines. All you can do is wait.


I dont understand how they can say 95% 12 weeks, thats a high %, but i dont understand the whole process of which or when they should processing, why is some peoples cases done in 4 weeks and some in 6 months, shouldnt they start looking into the cases from when they are submitted


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Raff0605 said:


> I dont understand how they can say 95% 12 weeks, thats a high %, but i dont understand the whole process of which or when they should processing, why is some peoples cases done in 4 weeks and some in 6 months, shouldnt they start looking into the cases from when they are submitted


Because some applications are more straight forward than others! Those that have omitted document, overstayed, criminal record, need more checks etc etc will take longer to process..


----------



## Raff0605 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> Because some applications are more straight forward than others! Those that have omitted document, overstayed, criminal record, need more checks etc etc will take longer to process..


Thanks for the reply, i understand that so do you think mine should be processed within the 12 weeks that they have stated, it is week 7 since the case was submitted, i phoned a few weeks ago to check the progress of the application and they said it is still in the waiting que to be processed.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Raff0605 said:


> Thanks for the reply, i understand that so do you think mine should be processed within the 12 weeks that they have stated, it is week 7 since the case was submitted, i phoned a few weeks ago to check the progress of the application and they said it is still in the waiting que to be processed.


Again, there are no guarantees. They _try_ to process applications within a stated amount of time depending on what country you apply from. No one can predict when your application is going to be processed. All you can do is wait.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Raff0605 said:


> I think that should be fine, I had 3 versions of it separate, one in urdu then english and the third one was something to do with their union council but just double check with a immigration solicitor to make sure its corrcet


Hey - thanks.

This is what I have for my marriage certificate:

Sample NADRA Marriage Registration Certificate Pakistan » Documents Facilitation Service in Pakistan ::: Get Assistance in issuance of your Official Documents from Pakistan

It has been attested by The Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Do I need to do anything else to it or provide additional documents?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

We submitted a nikkah namah, which if I'm not mistaken is the certificate to show that a Muslim marriage has gone ahead and was conducted by an imam. (Don't know if Christians and members of other religions in Pakistan have one done). And a nadra is to show the marriage was registered with the state.

I know that nikkah namahs have to be attested by your local union council (but I know in some areas in Pakistan they don't have them so the local equivalent body must attest it). In our case it was attested by the union council and the ministry of foreign affairs.

Just to cover ourselves we also got a nadra marriage certificate just incase the former wasn't sufficient, so if you can provide both I think that would be best.

Good luck


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a question of my own. Does anybody have any insight as to whether or not the arrival of Ramadan will affect the processing of settlement visas in Muslim countries?

Ramadan is a week away and I'm concerned about the possible extra wait especially as in some countries such as Pakistan waits can be a lot longer than the 12 week estimated time that's given during normal periods.


----------



## Raff0605 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi that seems fine, as long as you have one in english and one in urdu and makesure when you submit your case the makesure the original nikah copies are submited with your docs


----------



## Raff0605 (Jun 20, 2014)

Anxious_wife said:


> I have a question of my own. Does anybody have any insight as to whether or not the arrival of Ramadan will affect the processing of settlement visas in Muslim countries?


Ramadan is a week away and I'm concerned about the possible extra wait especially as in some countries such as Pakistan waits can be a lot longer than the 12 week estimated time that's given during normal periods.[/QU

I think being Ramadam time should be maybe a quiter time and so maybe cases should be get processed quicker


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

no it shouldn't make a difference. This is because the whole month of Ramadan is not officially holiday in Pakistan only the special days are so like Eid is 3 days and I think maybe 27th night is well not sure. so you have to consider those 3 days as holidays.


----------

